#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  изучайте Дхамму/Дхарму на своем языке

## PampKin Head

... и при чем здесь тогда язык пали с его рицитациями? Или тут забавная казуистика какая то?

----------

Михаил_ (16.06.2018)

----------


## Топпер

А где Дхамму учат не на своём языке? Вы хоть раз присутствовали на лекции, которую вели бы для мирян на пали, санскрите или древнекитайском?

----------

Bob (13.02.2013), Маркион (14.02.2013), Фил (13.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Я так и предполагал иудейский подход к вопросу. 

Тогда встречный вопрос: что Будд а говорил о языке рицитаций? И на каком языке рицитировали сутты/пуджи при жизни Будды?

----------


## Топпер

> Я так и предполагал иудейский подход к вопросу. 
> 
> Тогда встречный вопрос: что Будд а говорил о языке рицитаций?


Говорил, что на сансрите нельзя. Дхамма должна *изучатся* на своём языке.



> И на каком языке рицитировали сутты/пуджи при жизни Будды?


Здесь есть разные мнения. Буддологи считают, что на северном магадхи. Тхеравадины, что на пали.

На данный момент каноническим языком для тхеравады является пали.

----------

Маркион (14.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Тогда встречный вопрос: что Будд а говорил о языке рицитаций? И на каком языке рицитировали сутты/пуджи при жизни Будды?


Вот это очень интересный вопрос. Меня он волнует.

----------


## PampKin Head

На санскрите нельзя что? Изучать то по любому будут не на санскрите, как вы это верно подметили. 

з.ы. и для кого пали "свой"? + если человек долго изучал санскрит/пали/латынь/эсперанто, то он не свой ещё?

----------


## PampKin Head

Получается весело: на санскрит переводить нельзя, надо изучать на своем языке. поэтому давайте ка мы это переведем... на наш родной пали.

----------


## Топпер

> Получается весело: на санскрит переводить нельзя, надо изучать на своем языке. поэтому давайте ка мы это переведем... на наш родной пали.


Непонятно с чем вы сейчас спорите? Вам что, не дают на русском языке изучать Дхамму? О чём тема вообще?

Дхамму везде изучают на родном языке. Служебный язык в тхераваде сейчас пали. На нём ведут службу.

----------

Bob (13.02.2013), Жека (13.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (14.02.2013), Маркион (14.02.2013), Фил (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Я задала вопрос про язык Суните Двиведи. Надеюсь, ответит. )

----------


## Greedy

> Говорил, что на сансрите нельзя. Дхамма должна *изучатся* на своём языке.


Эта тема немного обсуждалась в разделе Тхеравада.

Есть мнение Валполы Рахулы, что чандас (именно это слово использовано в сутте, где говорится о запрещении) - это система устной рецитации Вед, существовавшая в том время, которая состояла из чёткого воспроизведение звуков, тонов, пауз с соответствующим жестикулирвоанием.
Будда сказал, что чандас - нельзя. Пусть каждый говорит и изучает Дхарму так, как он произносит на своём родном диалекте.

Традиционно в Тхераваде считается, что запрет чандас - это запрет санскрита, как языка разговорного и письменного. То, что вайбхашики записали Дхарму на санскрите - это святотатство.

----------

Ho Shim (13.02.2013), Won Soeng (05.09.2016), Михаил_ (16.06.2018), Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Эта тема немного обсуждалась в разделе Тхеравада.
> 
> Есть мнение Валполы Рахулы, что чандас (именно это слово использовано в сутте, где говорится о запрещении) - это система устной рецитации Вед, существовавшая в том время, которая состояла из чёткого воспроизведение звуков, тонов, пауз с соответствующим жестикулирвоанием.
> Будда сказал, что чандас - нельзя. Пусть каждый говорит и изучает Дхарму так, как он произносит на своём родном диалекте.


С санскритом, как языком вед и языком брахманов всё понятно. Но предположим, что на родном языке пели бы с тонами, паузами и т.п. Это тоже было бы нельзя. А между тем на Шри-Ланке такие рулады выводят на пали: и с тонами и с паузами. А вот на санскрите и без тонов не поют.

----------


## PampKin Head

Т.е. занимаясь толкованием текстов на служебном иностранном языке, Вы изучаете Дхамму на родном? И чем тогда плох санскрит/латынь/эсперанто в качестве служебного?

+ Будда что то говорил о выборе служебных языков в качестве языка Дхаммы для изучающих на родном? 

Я так полагаю, что во время жизни Будды у него было много учеников, которые говорили на разных языках. Поэтому введение служебного ака единого было бы оправданно еще при жизни Будды. Что тут же бы привело к формированию группы изучающих/знающих служебный и толкующих ака обучающих на родном языке. Но было ли такое при жизни Будды? Если не было и вопрос как то решался, то зачем ввели язык пали в качестве служебного?

----------


## Greedy

> С санскритом, как языком вед и языком брахманов всё понятно. Но предположим, что на родном языке пели бы с тонами, паузами и т.п. Это тоже было бы нельзя. А между тем на Шри-Ланке такие рулады выводят на пали: и с тонами и с паузами. А вот на санскрите и без тонов не поют.


Как я понял, на Шри-Ланке из пали сделан своеобразный культ "языка Будды".

В сутте, которая обсуждалась, речь шла о том, что в целях сохранения чистоты [произношения] Дхармы, владеющие чандас попросили Будду ввести ограничения на правила рецитации Дхармы. Будда запретил.
Если ли на Шри-Ланке поборники чистоты произношения, или каждый волен произносить так, как произносит?

----------


## Нико

> То, что вайбхашики записали Дхарму на санскрите - это святотатство.


Вы бы ещё сказали "богохульство". Или "еретизм". )

----------


## PampKin Head

Еще вопрос: зачем заучивать сутты или ту же Дхаммападу на пали, а не на родном?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Если ли на Шри-Ланке поборники чистоты произношения, или каждый волен произносить так, как произносит?


На Шри-Ланке большинство дхармических терминов произносят на санскрите. Службы на пали поют конечно.

----------

Германн (14.02.2013), Маркион (14.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть мнение Валполы Рахулы, что чандас (именно это слово использовано в сутте, где говорится о запрещении) - это система устной рецитации Вед, существовавшая в том время, которая состояла из чёткого воспроизведение звуков, тонов, пауз с соответствующим жестикулирвоанием.
> Будда сказал, что чандас - нельзя. Пусть каждый говорит и изучает Дхарму так, как он произносит на своём родном диалекте.
> 
> Традиционно в Тхераваде считается, что запрет чандас - это запрет санскрита, как языка разговорного и письменного. То, что вайбхашики записали Дхарму на санскрите - это святотатство.


Странно: никогда не поверю, что на индийских базарах покупали картошку или молоко посредством чандаса, т.е. точным воспроизведением звуков, тонов, пауз и соответствующих жестов...

----------

Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Как я понял, на Шри-Ланке из пали сделан своеобразный культ "языка Будды".


Не только в Шри-Ланке. Во всех странах тхеравады.



> В сутте, которая обсуждалась, речь шла о том, что в целях сохранения чистоты [произношения] Дхармы, владеющие чандас попросили Будду ввести ограничения на правила рецитации Дхармы. Будда запретил.
> Если ли на Шри-Ланке поборники чистоты произношения, или каждый волен произносить так, как произносит?


Распев отличается и между странами и между монастырями. Не сильно конечно, но разница есть. Главное, чтобы это был пали.

Касаемо распевов: вот красивые распевы Будда, как раз и не приветствовал.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как я понял, на Шри-Ланке из пали сделан своеобразный культ "языка Будды".
> 
> В сутте, которая обсуждалась, речь шла о том, что в целях сохранения чистоты [произношения] Дхармы, владеющие чандас попросили Будду ввести ограничения на правила рецитации Дхармы. Будда запретил.
> Если ли на Шри-Ланке поборники чистоты произношения, или каждый волен произносить так, как произносит?


Также как и сейчас в тибетском дефакто два языка, то стопудово был обычный, народный санскрит...

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. занимаясь толкованием текстов на служебном иностранном языке, Вы изучаете Дхамму на родном? И чем тогда плох санскрит/латынь/эсперанто в качестве служебного?


А зачем придумывать велосипед? Тхеравада оставила в качестве канонического пали. Всё равно ведь должен быть язык первоисточника с которым можно сверяться при переводах.



> + Будда что то говорил о выборе служебных языков в качестве языка Дхаммы для изучающих на родном?


Тогда ещё такого вопроса не стояло. Пали был как раз таки разговорным языком, в отличие от сансрита.



> Я так полагаю, что во время жизни Будды у него было много учеников, которые говорили на разных языках. Поэтому введение служебного ака единого было бы оправданно еще при жизни Будды. Что тут же бы привело к формированию группы изучающих/знающих служебный и толкующих ака обучающих на родном языке. Но было ли такое при жизни Будды? Если не было и вопрос как то решался, то зачем ввели язык пали в качестве служебного?


Чтобы сохранить Дхамму.  Учение же распространялось по миру. И вопрос переводов так или иначе вставал.

----------

Кайто Накамура (14.02.2013), Федор Ф (14.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Также как и сейчас в тибетском дефакто два языка, то стопудово был обычный, народный санскрит...


А кстати, с каких пор санскрит стал "мёртвым" языком?

----------


## PampKin Head

Резюмируем:
был запрещен перевод на язык определенной группы (брахманы), санскрит сам по себе не запрещен к переводу;Будда как то обходился без служебного языка в Сангхе, но эту практику успешно позабыли и ввели служебный язык после Махапаринибанны (еще та ортодоксия);


З.Ы. Я так полагаю, что изучение чего то, изложенного на служебном языке, без изучения (не будем говорить о более
менее полном знании) оного языка (терминов; языковых конструкций, передающих смысл тех или иных понятий, концепций) просто невозможно. Собственно, отсюда и проистекает традиция ... толкователей доктрин, изложенных на служебном языке.

Причем такой ситуации явно бы не было, если бы Дхамма изучалась и передавалась исключительно на своих языках, воспроизводясь в этих языках в полном объёме (при определенном удачном стечении обстоятельств).

----------


## PampKin Head

> А кстати, с каких пор санскрит стал "мёртвым" языком?


Кхм, не слышал его на базаре в нижней Дхарамсале. Сплошное хинди. )

----------


## Нико

ИМХО, Будда давал учение на разных языках. Единого "служебного" не было. Потом уже, после Паринирваны, разные ученики записывали его Слово на разных языках. ПО ПАМЯТИ, ПРИЧЁМ. Так образовался палийский канон. И санскритский.

----------


## Нико

> Кхм, не слышал его на базаре в нижней Дхарамсале. Сплошное хинди. )


Да, есть такое дело. Но когда-то кто-то на нём разговаривал?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, есть такое дело. Но когда-то кто-то на нём разговаривал?


Когда то разговаривали. Чтобы доказать обратное, надо привести доводы в пользу того, что при жизни Будды санскрит (не система"чандас") был исключительно мёртвым языком.

----------


## PampKin Head

Введение единого служебного языка - дефакто, очередной "нью-эйдж". И вследствие того, что этот НЭ такой древний, то теперь он подается в виде некой ортодоксии.

----------


## Нико

> Когда то разговаривали. Чтобы доказать обратное, надо привести доводы в пользу того, что при жизни Будды санскрит (не система"чандас") был исключительно мёртвым языком.


"Я санскрит бы выучил только за то,
Что на нём разговаривал Будда!"

----------


## PampKin Head

> ИМХО, Будда давал учение на разных языках. Единого "служебного" не было. Потом уже, после Паринирваны, разные ученики записывали его Слово на разных языках. ПО ПАМЯТИ, ПРИЧЁМ. Так образовался палийский канон. И санскритский.


Из этого делаем вывод, что учениками Будды были палийцы и санскритцы. Если они рецитировали все это ПО ПАМЯТИ, ПРИЧЕМ! )))

з.ы Непосредственно ученики Будды сутты не записывали. И после первого Собора тоже.

----------

Yur (21.02.2013), Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

+ еще такой момент: на первом Соборе Дхамма была высказана в полном объеме. Далее пошла традиция устной передачи на своём языке. Или уже не на своём? Получается, что на первом соборе после Махапаринибанны собрались те, кто явно не понимал родного языка того же Ананды...

Тогда как же решался вопрос языков на первом Соборе в аспекте "послушать, запомнить и передавать дальше"?

Получается, что уже на первом Соборе должен был быть или служебный язык, или той или иной полноты версии Канонов на разных языках. Как же они свели всё это в один?

----------

Yur (21.02.2013), Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ]+ еще такой момент: на первом Соборе Дхамма была высказана в полном объеме. Далее пошла традиция устной передачи на своём языке. Или уже не на своём? Получается, что на первом соборе после Махапаринибанны собрались те, кто явно не понимал родного языка того же Ананды...
> 
> Тогда как же решался вопрос языков на первом Соборе в аспекте "послушать, запомнить и передавать дальше"?


Вот и у меня с этим неясность.

----------


## Greedy

> Из этого делаем вывод, что учениками Будды были палийцы и санскритцы. Если они рецитировали все это ПО ПАМЯТИ, ПРИЧЕМ! )))


Санскрит - язык хорошо выверенной и поставленной речи. Подавляющее большинство остальных языков - пракриты, языки упрощённого произношения и словообразования, на котором общается население. Пали - один из них.
На санскрите, вероятнее всего, говорили только брахманы, ведя свои дискуссии. И маловероятно, что брахманы, учившиеся у Будды, цитировали его речи на языке челяди, которая, не умея чётко выговаривать звуки, коверкает слова.

Будда же запретил грести под одну гребёнку, указав на то, чтобы каждый изучал и декларировал Дхарму так, как он это делает на своём родном говоре (диалекте).

----------

Ho Shim (13.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.02.2013), Дмитрий С (13.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (14.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Интересно, а на каком языке диспуты в Наланде велись?

----------

Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> На санскрите, вероятнее всего, говорили только брахманы, ведя свои дискуссии. И маловероятно, что брахманы, учившиеся у Будды, цитировали его речи на языке челяди, которая, не умея чётко выговаривать звуки, коверкает слова.


Получается, что людей с поставленной речью и богатым языком понудили перейти на суржик потому, что индийский Вася Пупкин был неграмотен, и говорил на каком то суржике из какого то закоулка?

----------

Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Получается, что людей с поставленной речью и богатым языком понудили перейти на суржик потому, что индийский Вася Пупкин был неграмотен, и говорил на каком то суржике из какого то закоулка?


Нет. Индийскому Васе Пупкину разрешили не учить правильное произношение великого и могучего [языка богов], а говорить так, как он говорит. Такая вот уравниловка и коммунизм.

----------

Bob (13.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (14.02.2013), Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> ]Нет. Индийскому Васе Пупкину разрешили не учить правильное произношение великого и могучего [языка богов], а говорить так, как он говорит. Такая вот уравниловка и коммунизм.


Русским Васям Пупкиным тоже разрешили читать молитвы на родном языке. )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Русским Васям Пупкиным тоже разрешили читать молитвы на родном языке. )


А ежели Вася Пупкин... сидел неоднократно?! От прикол то получится...

З.Ы. Причем разрешили 2 500 лет назад!

----------

Yur (21.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А ежели Вася Пупкин... сидел неоднократно?! От прикол то получится...
> 
> З.Ы. Причем разрешили 2 500 лет назад!


Где именно сидел? ) Я уже тут приводила цитату из ЕСДЛ. "Когда вы будете умирать, вам и так будет очень трудно. Да ещё и перед смертью пытаться начитывать молитвы на чужом языке... Вообще кошмар будет....."

----------


## PampKin Head

> Где именно сидел? ) Я уже тут приводила цитату из ЕСДЛ. "Когда вы будете умирать, вам и так будет очень трудно. Да ещё и перед смертью пытаться начитывать молитвы на чужом языке... Вообще кошмар будет....."


Например, сидел во владимирском централе. Долго. Они, понимаете, на очень оригинальном родном языке разговаривать будут.

----------

Yur (21.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Например, сидел во владимирском централе. Долго. Они, понимаете, на очень оригинальном родном языке разговаривать будут.


Если они буддистами станут, пусть хоть на каком разговаривают. Лама Олег тоже жаргонит. А лама Тхубтен Еше вообще язык хиппи и наркоманов освоил, когда первые учения давал.

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Поляков (14.02.2013), Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

P.S. Да и как то странно после заявлений о изучении на своём языке читать книжки/слушать лекции... на английском!

----------

Топпер- (13.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> P.S. Да и как то странно после заявлений о изучении на своём языке читать книжки/слушать лекции... на английском!


Не очень странно, учитывая тот факт, что на английский профессионально уже много чего переведено. в отличие от русского. Мы сильно отстаём пока.

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.02.2013), Фил (13.02.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Не очень странно, учитывая тот факт, что на английский профессионально уже много чего переведено. в отличие от русского. Мы сильно отстаём пока.


 Если есть выбор, между русским и английским, всегда выбираю русский.
Но часто нет не то что плохого перевода, а вообще никакого.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не очень странно, учитывая тот факт, что на английский профессионально уже много чего переведено. в отличие от русского. Мы сильно отстаём пока.


А уж сколько на санскрите, на пали, да тибетском то! Выучил один из "служебных языков", и вся Дхарма с комментариями твоя!

----------


## Нико

> Если есть выбор, между русским и английским, всегда выбираю русский.
> Но часто нет не то что плохого перевода, а вообще никакого.


Переводы вообще-то есть с английского, часто со сверкой с тибетским. Ну, например, устные лекции в основном переводятся. С английского. И много книг издаётся на русском, чаще всего с английского.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если есть выбор, между русским и английским, всегда выбираю русский.
> Но часто нет не то что плохого перевода, а вообще никакого.


Выбираю английский, потому что 1) полезно для развития; 2) переводчики на русский - часто очень креативные люди! )

----------

Yur (21.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (13.02.2013), Фил (13.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А уж сколько на санскрите, на пали, да тибетском то! Выучил один из "служебных языков", и вся Дхарма с комментариями твоя!


Это трудно, поверьте уж.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

А по поводу чего негодуем-то? 
Пали и санскрит хороши именно в контексте фиксации всех нюансов Учения, включая всякого разного забавного рода аллюзии и каламбуры, типа, например, игры смыслов в слове "Татхагата". 

Суть учения без проблем переводится на любой язык, хоть на блатную феню, хоть на инуктитут, хоть на жаргон IT-гиков. Другое дело, что детали (могущие оказаться важными) могут быть бездарно потеряться при переводе. За примерами в Индию ходить далеко не надо - взять тот же синодальный перевод Библии, в котором куча ошибок, сокращений, дописываний от себя и политических редактур по сравнению с Вульгатой, а в Вульгате - куча ошибок, по сравнению с более древними первоисточниками. И это, между прочим, в книжной традиции!

Родной язык упрощает и ускоряет обучение, но за счёт упрощения же можно упустить из внимания что-нибудь важное. Или даже не особо важное, но имеющее значение. Поэтому, замечательно, когда есть бэкап в виде источника, богатого всеми изначальными смыслами.

Соответственно, изучение части канона на пали наизусть (или на санскрите или тибетском) - это не только бэкап архива с контрольной суммой, но и продолжение древней традицией учения текстов наизусть, а также - хорошее упражнение на развитие нейронных связей)

Штука же с "запретом санскрита", думаю, это такой упреждающий удар по сторонникам узурпации учения интеллектуальной элитой - в условиях кастовой системы наверняка было актуально, поскольку расслоение по кастам наверняка имело и языковые последствия, через которые была возможна обратная связь. А так получилось вполне эгалитарненько - и никаких буддийских Лютеров не понадобилось потом.

----------

Tong Po (13.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (14.02.2013), Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Странно, что за долгое время передачи Дхармы при Будде... не сподобились до таких мегаудобных изысков.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Странно, что за долгое время передачи Дхармы при Будде... не сподобились до таких мегаудобных изысков.


Азияты-с! © Василий Иваныч

----------


## PampKin Head

> Азияты-с! © Василий Иваныч


Хитрованы, стопудово... 

"Твой нью-эйдж не аутентичен! Одень цак, и два раза ку, у нас штаны правильного цвета..."

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это трудно, поверьте уж.


И медведю на одноколесном велосипеде в цирке трудно...

----------

Yur (21.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> И медведю на одноколесном велосипеде в цирке трудно...


А уж как трудно штаны через голову надевать!!!

----------

Фил (13.02.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если есть выбор, между русским и английским, всегда выбираю русский.


А я всегда выбираю английский, потому что обычно меньше вероятность встретить странно переведённые термины и неуклюжие обороты.

----------

PampKin Head (13.02.2013), Фил (13.02.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это трудно, поверьте уж.


Да, но легче по-моему выучить тибетский, чем дождаться, пока все тексты правильно и красиво переведут на русский.

----------

PampKin Head (13.02.2013), Vladiimir (13.02.2013), Yur (21.02.2013), Вова Л. (14.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Рождение от тибетской женщины, похоже, даёт какие то ментальные силы, недоступные прочим. )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Также как и сейчас в тибетском дефакто два языка, то стопудово был обычный, народный санскрит...


Был и назывался просто бхаша. А язык ведических самхит назывался чхандас. Этот имел примерно такое применение, как сейчас пали или церковнославянский. ))

----------

Vladiimir (13.02.2013), Фил (13.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Чхандас -- метр/размер ведических гимнов, а вовсе не язык.
При том, что чханда = "приятный, услаждающий"...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2016), Марина В (18.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> З.Ы. Я так полагаю, что изучение чего то, изложенного на служебном языке, без изучения (не будем говорить о более
> менее полном знании) оного языка (терминов; языковых конструкций, передающих смысл тех или иных понятий, концепций) просто невозможно. Собственно, отсюда и проистекает традиция ... толкователей доктрин, изложенных на служебном языке


Ваша позиция понятна.



> Введение единого служебного языка - дефакто, очередной "нью-эйдж". И вследствие того, что этот НЭ такой древний, то теперь он подается в виде некой ортодоксии.


Скажем так: до новой эры Канон уже учился на пали. Да и записан был на  4 соборе в Шри-Ланке он также уже на пали. А если учесть, что пали - это всё-таки не разговорный язык Шри-Ланки, то понятно, что и на остров Дхамма пришла уже на пали. Поэтому "нью-эйдж" этот не такой уж новый.

----------


## Топпер

> ИМХО, Будда давал учение на разных языках. Единого "служебного" не было. Потом уже, после Паринирваны, разные ученики записывали его Слово на разных языках. ПО ПАМЯТИ, ПРИЧЁМ. Так образовался палийский канон. И санскритский.


Нет. На сансрит Дхамму перевели только на четвёртом соборе (не тхеравадинском), коорый прошёл при Канишке.

----------


## Vladiimir

Чхандас, собственно, и означает "стих", "размер", "метр", "просодия". Слово применяется и по отношению к Ведам (как в пали, так и в санскрите (классическом), (отмечая таким образом особенности языка Вед.)

PED:
*Chando* (nt.) [Vedic chandas, from skandh, cp. in meaning Sk. pada; Gr. i)\ambos] metre, metrics, prosody, esp. applied to the Vedas Vin ii.139 (chandaso buddhavacanaṃ āropeti to recite in metrical form, or acc. to Bdhgh. in the dialect of the Vedas cp. Vin. Texts iii.150); S i.38; Sn 568 (Sāvittī chandaso mukhaṃ: the best of Vedic metres).
-- viciti prosody VvA 265 (enumd as one of the 6 disciplines dealing with the Vedas: see).

----------

Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Чхандас -- метр/размер ведических гимнов, а вовсе не язык.


Когда Панини употребляет этот термин, он ссылается не на метр али размер, а на особенности ведийского языка.



> Pāṇini's grammar defines Classical Sanskrit, so Pāṇini by definition lived at the end of the Vedic period. He notes a few special rules, marked chandasi ("in the hymns") to account for forms in the Vedic scriptures that had fallen out of use in the spoken language of his time. These indicate that Vedic Sanskrit was already archaic, but still a comprehensible dialect.

----------

Vladiimir (13.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Есть мнение Валполы Рахулы, что чандас (именно это слово использовано в сутте, где говорится о запрещении) - это система устной рецитации Вед, существовавшая в том время, которая состояла из чёткого воспроизведение звуков, тонов, пауз с соответствующим жестикулирвоанием.


Да это мнение не только Валполы Рахулы. Общепринятое мнение, как я полагаю. Наверное, любой исследователь текстов считает так же. Вот, к примеру, читаем у Гомбриха:



> Будда запретил переводить его учение в так называемый _чхандас_. Этот термин может показаться нам, в какой-то мере, двусмысленным, поскольку в классическом санскрите самым обычным значением этого слова будет "стих". Но очевидно, что Будда не запрещал своим последователям слагать стихотворные строки, так как в Палийском каноне они широко используются. То, каким образом он использовал термин _чхандас_, должно быть, было близко к тому, как использовал его великий  "санскритский" грамматист Панини, живший вероятно на одно или два поколения позже Будды. Под _чхандас_ Панини подразумевал ведийский санскрит. Ведийские тексты декламировались в определенной манере, с тоновым ударением. То что запрещал Будда, это очевидно, использование архаичного, жреческого языка, который традиционно декламировался в таком стиле, что был малопонятен либо вообще непонятен  большинству людей и таким образом, неизбежно уводил внимание от содержания к форме.

----------

Ho Shim (14.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (14.02.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (14.02.2013), Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Значит, дело не в санскрите как таковом, а в одной его форме, свойственной древним *сакральным/ритуальным* гимнам и мантрам Вед, не требующим, строго говоря, понимания их кем-либо. И как можно было перевести изначальную Дхарму в такой вид -- задача интересная. : )
Хотя в Махаяне с этой задачей частично справились, введя мантры и дхарани.
Но для меня всё равно остаётся загадкой, как при длительной устной передаче магадхи пребразовался в пали, на котором, спустя время, согласно заговорили все тогдашние монахи.

----------

Tong Po (13.02.2013), Марина В (18.02.2013), Ритл (14.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Чхандас, собственно, и означает "стих", "размер", "метр", "просодия". Слово применяется и по отношению к Ведам (как в пали, так и в санскрите (классическом), (отмечая таким образом особенности языка Вед.)
> 
> PED:
> *Chando* (nt.) [Vedic chandas, from skandh, cp. in meaning Sk. pada; Gr. i)\ambos] metre, metrics, prosody, esp. applied to the Vedas Vin ii.139 (chandaso buddhavacanaṃ āropeti to recite in metrical form, or acc. to Bdhgh. in the dialect of the Vedas cp. Vin. Texts iii.150); S i.38; Sn 568 (Sāvittī chandaso mukhaṃ: the best of Vedic metres).
> -- viciti prosody VvA 265 (enumd as one of the 6 disciplines dealing with the Vedas: see).


Па́ли (Pāḷi, сингальск. පාලි, деванагари: पालि) — пракрит одного из среднеиндийских языков индийской (или индоарийской) группы индоевропейской семьи языков. *Слово «пали» означает «строка, строфа»*




> На сансрит Дхамму перевели только на четвёртом соборе (не тхеравадинском), коорый прошёл при Канишке.


На чандас или не на чандас? Если не на чандас, то это прямое указание Будды. Они решили изучать Дхарму на своём языке. (с) 

Что поделать, если они говорили на народном санскрите!




> Скажем так: до новой эры Канон уже учился на пали. Да и записан был на 4 соборе в Шри-Ланке он также уже на пали. А если учесть, что пали - это всё-таки не разговорный язык Шри-Ланки, то понятно, что и на остров Дхамма пришла уже на пали. Поэтому "нью-эйдж" этот не такой уж новый.


Кхм, т.е. все как то не "... как при Будде".

----------


## Топпер

> На чандас или не на чандас? Если не на чандас, то это прямое указание Будды. Они решили изучать Дхарму на своём языке. (с)


я так понимаю, что на классически санскрит. На тот, который был языком брахманской учёности.

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> я так понимаю, что на классически санскрит. На тот, который был языком брахманской учёности.


Поэтому и был разработан буддийский гибридный ))))

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.02.2013), Топпер- (13.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> я так понимаю, что на классически санскрит. На тот, который был языком брахманской учёности.


Как то я сомневаюсь, что Дхарму записали с учетом особых интонаций, интервалов и жестов рук...

Это все равно, что начать переводить Дхарму не на русский, а на церковнославянский с тотальной имитацией.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Па́ли (Pāḷi, сингальск. පාලි, деванагари: पालि) — пракрит одного из среднеиндийских языков индийской (или индоарийской) группы индоевропейской семьи языков. *Слово «пали» означает «строка, строфа»*


Это известный факт. Кто с этим спорит?

----------


## Топпер

> Как то я сомневаюсь, что Дхарму записали с учетом особых интонаций, интервалов и жестов рук...
> 
> Это все равно, что начать переводить Дхарму не на русский, а на церковнославянский с тотальной имитацией.


Я не совсем понимаю про интонации и жесты рук. Мне кажется, что это в большей степени домыслы.
А фактом является то, что в тхераваде используется пали, хотя санскрит тоже изучался многими монахами. Но языком (с жестами и интонациями или без) Будды он не считается.

----------


## Vladiimir

> я так понимаю, что на классически санскрит. На тот, который был языком брахманской учёности.


Классического санскрита не было в то время, как я понимаю.

----------


## Топпер

> Классического санскрита не было в то время, как я понимаю.


Не было в смысле реформ Паннини. Но был санскрит вед. Он, конечно, более архаичный, но и он уже не был разговорным языком.

----------


## Vladiimir

Ведийский санскрит был. О нем и речь.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не совсем понимаю про интонации и жесты рук. Мне кажется, что это в большей степени домыслы.
> А фактом является то, что в тхераваде используется пали, хотя санскрит тоже изучался многими монахами. Но языком (с жестами и интонациями или без) Будды он не считается.


Фактом является то, что Будда никакого служебного языка не вводил. И в современной Тхераваде все уже не так, как было при Будде.

З.Ы. Соответственно пали тоже не считается языком Будды.

----------

Tong Po (13.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (13.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я не совсем понимаю про интонации и жесты рук. Мне кажется, что это в большей степени домыслы.


Никогда не слышали про тоновое ударение в ведийском языке???
Про жесты рук... Это известная манера рецитации. Можно и на ютюбе найти примеры.

----------


## Топпер

> Фактом является то, что Будда никакого служебного языка не вводил. И в современной Тхераваде все уже не так, как было при Будде.
> 
> З.Ы. Соответственно пали тоже не считается языком Будды.


Вами - возможно. Но ваше мнение, боюсь, не будет здесь определяющим. Для тхеравадинов пали - язык Будды.

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Ho Shim (14.02.2013), Zom (14.02.2013), Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Никогда не слышали про тоновое ударение в ведийском языке???
> Про жесты рук... Это известная манера рецитации. Можно и на ютюбе найти примеры.


Речь о том, что на санскрит сутты не переводят и с службе не используют. А есть при этом тоны и жесты или нет - это уже второстепенный момент. Главное, что под санскритом понимают санскрит, а не тоны и жесты.

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Zom (14.02.2013), Ритл (14.02.2013), Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Речь о том, что на санскрит сутты не переводят и с службе не используют. А есть при этом тоны и жесты или нет - это уже второстепенный момент. Главное, что под санскритом понимают санскрит, а не тоны и жесты.


Будда запрещал чхандас. Что такое чхандас обсуждалось выше. Язык вед, со всеми присущими ему особенностями.

----------

Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Речь о том, что на санскрит сутты не переводят и с службе не используют. А есть при этом тоны и жесты или нет - это уже второстепенный момент. Главное, что под санскритом понимают санскрит, а не тоны и жесты.


Кхм...

----------

Pedma Kalzang (13.02.2013), Ритл (14.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вами - возможно. Но ваше мнение, боюсь, не будет здесь определяющим. Для тхеравадинов пали - язык Будды.


Credo quia absurdum (с) Тертулиан.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Речь о том, что на санскрит сутты не переводят и с службе не используют. А есть при этом тоны и жесты или нет - это уже второстепенный момент. Главное, что под санскритом понимают санскрит, а не тоны и жесты.


В том то все и дело, что для чхандас (ведийского санскрита) тоны и жесты - это не второстепенный момент.

----------

Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Кхм...


Так на то и махаяна. Чему удивляться? Там ещё и один ринпоче на трёх разделился. Так, что санскрит - это уже мелочи.

----------


## Топпер

> В том то все и дело, что для чхандас (ведийского санскрита) тоны и жесты - это не второстепенный момент.


Может быть. Но и помимо тонов и жестов есть ещё и сам язык.

----------


## Топпер

> Credo quia absurdum (с) Тертулиан.


Что же - верьте. Вам никто не запрещает верить в любой абсурд. Что уж тут поделать, если мнение всей тхеравады для вас не авторитетно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так на то и махаяна. Чему удивляться? Там ещё и один ринпоче на трёх разделился. Так, что санскрит - это уже мелочи.


А у вас без трёх секунд Архаты берут ... академические отпуска до прихода следующего Будды. Так хочется посмотреть.




> Что уж тут поделать, если мнение всей тхеравады для вас не авторитетно.


С каких пор ваше личное мнение стало "мнением Тхеравады"? Вы что, тхеравадинский "папа римский"?

P.S. Еще раз: Будда Шакьямуни *служебных языков не вводил*. Соответственно, чем тогда Тхеравада в этом вопросе отличается от Махаяны?

----------

Аурум (14.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А у вас без трёх секунд Архаты берут ... академические отпуска до прихода следующего Будды. Так хочется посмотреть.


Это вы о чём или о ком?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это вы о чём или о ком?


См. Па Ук Саяду "Knowing & seeng". Сорри, но он для меня большее "мнение Тхеравады", чем вы.

----------

Аурум (14.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> См. Па Ук Саяду "Knowing & seeng". Сорри, но он для меня большее "мнение Тхеравады", чем вы.


Так вы этому мнению всё-равно не следуете  :Smilie: 
Если он берёт отпуск до прихода следующего Будды, то он не Арахат. Вы сами это понимаете.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так вы этому мнению всё-равно не следуете 
> Если он берёт отпуск до прихода следующего Будды, то он не Арахат. Вы сами это понимаете.


Да, я мнениям не следую... Стремно как то строить свою жизнь на мнениях. Эдак и до смены традиций/вер докатиться недолго.

----------

Аурум (14.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, я мнениям не следую... Стремно как то строить свою жизнь на мнениях. Эдак и до смены традиций/вер докатиться недолго.


Понятно, что вы своё ставите во главу. Но что я тут могу сделать?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Может быть. Но и помимо тонов и жестов есть ещё и сам язык.


Без тонов, без рецитации он тогда и не существовал. Это был язык культа. 



> Священные тексты надо было сохранять в неприкосновенности и передавать дальше. Они хранились в устной форме в школах жрецов-брахманов. При таком способе передачи очень скоро возникла потребность в составлении правил рецитации — фонетических трактатов _пратишакхья_ (prātiçākhya-) , закрепленных за каждой ведой. Таким образом ведийские тексты передавались около трех тысячелетий.





> Графическую форму ведийские тексты приобрели очень поздно: первое сообщение о записи РВ в Кашмире относится к XII в. н. э.


[Цитаты по Елизаренкова Т.Я. - Грамматика ведийского языка.]

----------

Аурум (14.02.2013), Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Может быть. Но и помимо тонов и жестов есть ещё и сам язык.


Санскрит - это не ведийский язык без тонов и жестов. 
Елизаренкова Т.Я. - Ведийский язык:



> Ведийский язык представляет собой самую архаичную разновидность древнеиндийского языка….
> Нередко ведийский язык называют также ведийским санскритом, рассматривая его как раннюю стадию развития этого языка, или просто термином «санскрит» обозначают недифференцированно все стадии развития древнеиндийского языка. Целесообразнее трактовать ведийский язык как самостоятельный язык, поскольку он отличается от санскрита прежде всего в отношении диалектной базы (ведийский –крайний северо-запад Индии, современный Панджаб, санскрит – центральная область Северной Индии, Мадхьядеша), а также по целому ряду лингвистических особенностей, проявляющихся на всех уровнях и создающих иной вариант флективного типа языка, чем в санскрите.

----------

Ho Shim (14.02.2013), Tong Po (14.02.2013), Аурум (14.02.2013), Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2016), Ритл (14.02.2013), Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Мне сегодня один тибетский геше сказал, что Будда учил на пали. По поводу Наланды он точно не знает. Так что на этом пока и остановимся.

----------

Топпер- (14.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне сегодня один тибетский геше сказал, что Будда учил на пали. По поводу Наланды он точно не знает. Так что на этом пока и остановимся.


А доводы в пользу тезиса геше привел? Или все как в анекдоте про Чапаева в английском клубе?

----------

Аурум (14.02.2013), Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2016), Денис Евгеньев (14.02.2013), Кузьмич (14.02.2013), Ритл (14.02.2013)

----------


## Makc

> P.S. Еще раз: Будда Шакьямуни *служебных языков не вводил*.


Вполне логично, что не вводил -- тогда же еще не было подобных церемоний, верно?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вполне логично, что не вводил -- тогда жееще не было подобных церемоний, верно?


И как только они умудрились прожить больше сорока(!) лет при Будде без церемоний!

----------


## Makc

> И как только они умудрились прожить больше сорока(!) лет при Будде без церемоний!


Ну а раз служебного языка не было, то вполне логично будет, что, как минимум, монахи, записавшие Типитаку, говорили на Пали.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну а раз служебного языка не было, то вполне логично будет, что, как минимум, монахи, записавшие Типитаку, говорили на Пали.


Монахи, записавшие Типитаку, жили лет через 400-та от событий "а у нас, как при Будде".

----------


## Makc

> Монахи, записавшие Типитаку, жили лет через 400-та от событий "а у нас, как при Будде".


У Вас есть свидетельства того, что монахи, записавшие Типитаку, записали её не так, как говорил Будда?

----------

Топпер- (14.02.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну а раз служебного языка не было, то вполне логично будет, что, как минимум, монахи, записавшие Типитаку, говорили на Пали.


А Будда — на магадхи.




> У Вас есть свидетельства того, что монахи, записавшие Типитаку, записали её не так, как говорил Будда?


Конечно же, так как говорил Будда. Но на другом языке.

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016), Топпер- (14.02.2013)

----------


## sergey

Вот тут ориенталист В.Гейгер пишет о пали, правда написано относительно давно, в первой половине 20 века: http://dhamma.ru/paali/geiger/geiger_intro.html
В частности:



> Я считаю разумнее не отрицать необдуманно всю традицию, но скорее понимать её в том смысле, что хотя пали не является чистым магадхи, всё же он являлся широко распространённым диалектом, основывавшимся на магадхи и которым пользовался Будда в своих проповедях. Из этого следует, что палийский канон представляет попытку* отразить Буддхавачанам (слово Будды) в его исходной форме.


Там же он излагает некоторые мнения других исследователей.

----------

PampKin Head (14.02.2013), Федор Ф (14.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> У Вас есть свидетельства того, что монахи, записавшие Типитаку, записали её не так, как говорил Будда?


У вас есть свидетельства, что Будда излагал Дхарму на пали? Т.е. как минимум это перевод на пали.

З.Ы. Тут же встает вопрос родственности языков, особенностей мышления носителей этих языков и адекватности перевода. Для примера: русский и украинский; русский и церковнославянский.

Кстати, постоянные повторы Будды в суттах смысловых фрагментов... очень бы подошло под чандас! И это демонстрирует тот же Гоенка своим исполнением сутт на пали, рекомендую послушать.

Т.е. можно запретить перевод на чандас, но умище то куда деть, облагороженное полученным на чандасе образованием? Я сомневаюсь, что сына Шудоданы не учили основам Вед (хоть он и был кшатрий) на соответствующем языке.

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016), Фил (14.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> И как только они умудрились прожить больше сорока(!) лет при Будде без церемоний!


Вообще говоря были церемонии. И катины были, и чтение Патимоккхи было. И сутты некоторые Будда использовал в ритуальных целях. Например, Ратанасутту или сутту о факторах просветления.

----------

Vladiimir (14.02.2013), Дондог (04.08.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И сутты некоторые Будда использовал в ритуальных целях. Например, Ратанасутту или сутту о факторах просветления.


В ритуальных целях--это как? их начитывают "чтоб было, потому что так принято"?



> Обря́д, или ритуа́л — совокупность условных, традиционных действий, *лишённых непосредственной практической целесообразности*, но служащих символом определённых социальных отношений, формой их наглядного выражения и закрепления.


Ратана использовалась (утверждает комментарий) один раз для избавления города от чумы с голодухой. Т.е., не в ритуальных целях. Это при Будде-батюшке.

----------


## Топпер

> В ритуальных целях--это как? их начитывают "чтоб было, потому что так принято"?


Например для лечения.



> Ратана использовалась (утверждает комментарий) один раз для избавления города от чумы с голодухой. Т.е., не в ритуальных целях. Это при Будде-батюшке.


Прецедент был. Сутты о семи факторах просветления в лечебных целях использовались неоднократно. В т.ч. самим Буддой.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Например для лечения.


Это будет ритуальное использование?
(Пример ритуального лечения: средство не приносит эффекта, а его всё равно дают, следуя какой-нибудь "лечебной церемонии").




> Прецедент был. Сутты о семи факторах просветления в лечебных целях использовались неоднократно. В т.ч. самим Буддой.


Если использовались в лечебных целях результативно, то это не ритуал. Будда ведь не использовал нерезультативные методы _неоднократно_?

----------


## Топпер

Денис, поспорьте с кем-нибудь другим. я что хотел уже сказал.

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.02.2013), Сергей Хос (14.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А доводы в пользу тезиса геше привел? Или все как в анекдоте про Чапаева в английском клубе?


Наверное, геше знают кое-что чуть лучше, чем мы.

----------

Топпер- (14.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Наверное, геше знают кое-что чуть лучше, чем мы.


Некоторые геше прекрасно знали о "воплощении Манджушри" и выдавали на гора садханы "чистых видений", а оказалось... да вы в курсе, как оно оказалось на самом деле. Геше Келсанг Гьяцо, кстати, продолжает знать "кое-что лучше" не только, чем мы, но и даже лучше, чем Далай-Лама.

Посему рекомендуется интересоваться источниками знаний геше, кхенпо, саяду, камаламитр, патриархов, снимающих венцы безбрачия и далее по списку.

P.S. Самое прикольное в том, что если это - не отсебятина, то геше легко укажет на источник своих знаний. Будучи образованным в одном, ничто не мешает геше быть полным профаном в другом (такова реальность тибетского социума).

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вообще говоря были церемонии. И катины были, и чтение Патимоккхи было. И сутты некоторые Будда использовал в ритуальных целях. Например, Ратанасутту или сутту о факторах просветления.


И на каком языке/языках?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Наверное, геше знают кое-что чуть лучше, чем мы.


Ну, а суперзвезды индологии, лучшие в мире специалисты по пракритам, они не лучше знают?

----------


## Нико

> Некоторые геше прекрасно знали о "воплощении Манджушри" и выдавали на гора садханы "чистых видений", а оказалось... да вы в курсе, как оно оказалось на самом деле. Геше Келсанг Гьяцо, кстати, продолжает знать "кое-что лучше" не только, чем мы, но и даже лучше, чем Далай-Лама.
> 
> Посему рекомендуется интересоваться источниками знаний геше, кхенпо, саяду, камаламитр, патриархов, снимающих венцы безбрачия и далее по списку.
> 
> P.S. Самое прикольное в том, что если это - не отсебятина, то геше легко укажет на источник своих знаний. Будучи образованным в одном, ничто не мешает геше быть полным профаном в другом (такова реальность тибетского социума).


Ну и что? Мы несовершенны, и геше в том числе. Но они учились много лет в монастырях, а мы -- нет.

----------

Топпер- (14.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, а суперзвезды индологии, лучшие в мире специалисты по пракритам, они не лучше знают?


А кто это такие? Познакомьте, я спрошу.

----------


## Vladiimir

Да спросите у любых. Они на этот вопрос пытаются ответить в своих работах. Этот вопрос очень известный. Спросите у Кеннета Нормана (K. R. Norman), например. Он обращает внимание, что ранние тексты на пали сами являются переводами:



> "It is, however, not always understood by non-specialists that an early Pāli canonical sutta is itself a translation, and forms which have been left untranslated can sometimes be seen."

----------

Денис Евгеньев (14.02.2013), Дондог (04.08.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> И на каком языке/языках?


На языке Будды. Это или северный магадхи или пали.

----------


## Нико

> Нормана (K. R. Norman), например. Он обращает внимание, что ранние тексты на пали сами являются переводами:


С какого языка?

----------

Топпер- (14.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> С какого языка?


С языка, на котором говорили во времена Будды. Желающим ознакомиться с последними точками зрения на предмет, он предлагает обратиться к Bechert (ed.) _The Language of the Earliest Buddhist tradition_, Göttingen (1980).

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Наверное, геше знают кое-что чуть лучше, чем мы.


И с чего бы именно "это" кое-что? Похоже, именно это "это" не знает никто. Впрочем, что с того...

----------


## sergey

> Да спросите у любых. Они на этот вопрос пытаются ответить в своих работах. Этот вопрос очень известный. Спросите у Кеннета Нормана (K. R. Norman), например. Он обращает внимание, что ранние тексты на пали сами являются переводами:


Это точка зрения Нормана, но есть и другие мнения. Например:
http://pali.nibbanam.com/kosalan.htm
Здесь Стефан Карпик доказывает, что сутты не переведены на пали, а напротив нет четких оснований предполагать, что Будда проповедовал на каком-то другом языке. 



> Conclusion:
> 
> There is no clear evidence to suggest that the language in which the Buddha taught was different from Pāli. Pāli shows the features of a normal, non-literary dialect and has a resemblance to real dialects of Northern India 150 years later.


Более подробно - в статье.

----------

Ittosai (14.02.2013), Дондог (04.08.2016), Топпер- (14.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну а кто он, вообще, Стефан Карпик, не могли бы уточнить? Ученые степени, работы... и т.д... Т.е. уровень компетенции... Я статью, понятное дело, видел... Об авторе много узнать не удалось.

----------

Нико (14.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> И с чего бы именно "это" кое-что? Похоже, именно это "это" не знает никто. Впрочем, что с того...


Махаянский геше сказал. Странно, правда?

----------


## sergey

> Ну а кто он, вообще, Стефан Карпик, не могли бы уточнить? Ученые степени, работы... и т.д...


Я не знаю, надо будет посмотреть, но вообще в науке весомы аргументы, а не авторитет.

----------

Топпер- (14.02.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Махаянский геше сказал. Странно, правда?


Боюсь, это такайя - восточная упайя: если нечего сказать, все равно что-нибудь сказать. 

 ...Вообще, почему-бы и не доверять в чем угодно... В конце концов, любой окружающий нас мир омрачен и глючен. И мир наш научный не менее глючный...
  Но мудрость-то своя нужна... Какая-никакая, бедная-худая; с чего-то надо начинать, чтобы ее развивать!

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я не знаю, надо будет посмотреть, но вообще в науке весомы аргументы, а не авторитет.


К сожалению, аргументы в статье мне не показались весомыми. В сети, при желании, легко можно найти возражения...
Об авторе же, повторяю, мне ничего не удалось узнать.

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> К сожалению, аргументы в статье мне не показались весомыми. В сети, при желании, легко можно найти возражения...
> Об авторе же, нечего не известно.


Есть ещё основной аргумент: в тхерваде считают, что на пали говорил Будда. Это весомее мнения учёных.

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Тот же самый Стефан Карпик, пишет:



> Even among Thai monastics, the opinion that the Buddha spoke Māgadhī, and not Pāli, is common.
> Даже среди тайского манашества, мнение что Будда говорил на магадхе, а не пали, является обычным.


Получается, что в тхераваде считают по-разному. Если верить Карпику.

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016), Топпер- (14.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Тот же самый Стефан Карпик, пишет:
> 
> Получается, что в тхераваде считают по-разному. Если верить Карпику.


Магадхи сейчас нет, как языка. Более того, его уже в древности не было. Если сутты звучат на пали - это не просто так. 
Вообще действительно странно предполагать, что монахи учили сутты на магадхи, а потом дружно все начали учить на пали.
Да и нет особого смысла искать некий первоязык. Традиция то донесла до нас слово Будды именно на пали.

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Опять же, на это есть работы серьезных ученых... Одним предложением на все странности не ответить....

----------


## Vladiimir

Это не тот уровень, типа: "Мне один монах сказал".

----------


## Топпер

> Опять же, на это есть работы серьезных ученых... Одним предложением на все странности не ответить....


У учёных - своя работа. Они не к Ниббане идут, а научную карьеру делают.

----------


## Vladiimir

Есть ученые, которые являются практикующими буддистами. И что? Есть ученые-монахи. По крайней мере, всегда интересно мнение специалистов, мнение тех, кто реально читает, изучает тексты на пракритах, на санскрите, кто реально изучает каждый знак, каждую точку в текстах. Их мнение, понятное дело, всегда интересно.

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016), Топпер- (14.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Есть ученые, которые являются практикующими буддистами. И что? Есть ученые-монахи. По крайней мере, всегда интересно мнение специалистов, мнение тех, кто реально читает, изучает тексты на пракритах, на санскрите, кто реально изучает каждый знак, каждую точку в текстах. Их мнение, понятное дело, интересно.


А для чего например знать, на пали или на ардхамагадхи говорил Будда? Что это изменит в плане практики? Т.е. какова практическая ценность этого знания?

----------

Atmo Kamal (19.02.2013), Богдан Б (15.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (15.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Это поможет лучше понять канон. Лучше понять язык.

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> Это поможет лучше понять канон. Лучше понять язык.


Не уверен. Одно дело учить пали. Здесь - да, это однозначно поможет лучше понять Канон. Понять весь спектр смыслов. Но вот искать "протоязык" ...... не знаю, не знаю.....

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не уверен. Одно дело учить пали. Здесь - да, это однозначно поможет лучше понять Канон. Понять весь спектр смыслов. Но вот искать "протоязык" ...... не знаю, не знаю.....


Потому что, наверное, не переводите с пали.... Вот, К.Р. Норман, в статье на тему переводов с пали, пишет о важности, такого "обратного перевода", если мы хотим понять смысл текста, так как он воспринимался оригинальным слушателями.

Повторяю, К.Р. Норман серьезный авторитет в области пракритов и пали.

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не уверен. Одно дело учить пали. Здесь - да, это однозначно поможет лучше понять Канон. Понять весь спектр смыслов. Но вот искать "протоязык" ...... не знаю, не знаю.....


А это чтобы лучше понять пали. Лучше понять сам язык пали. Его особенности.

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что, наверное, не переводите с пали.... Вот, К.Р. Норман, в статье на тему переводов с пали, пишет о важности, такого "обратного перевода", если мы хотим понять смысл текста, так как он воспринимался оригинальным слушателями.
> 
> Повторяю, К.Р. Норман серьезный авторитет в области пракритов и пали.





> А это чтобы лучше понять пали. Лучше понять сам язык пали. Его особенности.


А как две тысячи лет монахи без этого обходились? Норман может быть и авторитет в области филологии, но авторитет ли он в области религии?

----------


## Vladiimir

А какие монахи? Необразованные? Может и обходились. А есть ученые монахи, знание которых только углубились благодаря работам того же Нормана.

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> А какие монахи? Необразованные? Может и обходились. А есть ученые монахи, знание которых только углубились благодаря работам того же Нормана.


Я не знаю какие. Полагаю, что и образованные тоже. Норман то не две тысячи лет назад родился.

Скользкая это дорожка: искать какой язык. Искать какой пласт написан позже, какой раньше и т.д. Наука то из этого получится, а вот Дхамма - вряд ли. Рано или поздно это приводит к отказу от слова Будды. Ибо если понимание строить вот на таких Норманах, то это неизбежно.

----------

Богдан Б (15.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я не знаю какие. Полагаю, что и образованные тоже. Норман то не две тысячи лет назад родился.
> 
> Скользкая это дорожка: искать какой язык. Искать какой пласт написан позже, какой раньше и т.д. Наука то из этого получится, а вот Дхамма - вряд ли. Рано или поздно это приводит к отказу от слова Будды. Ибо если понимание строить вот на таких Норманах, то это неизбежно.


Это Ваше личное мнение. А вот мнение, например, ученого монаха Бхиккху Суджато:



> All early Buddhist literature is of a composite nature, and incorporates material from many different eras. We sometimes wonder whether the texts include things that go back to the Buddha himself. But it has been proven since the early days of Buddhist scholarship that significant amounts of material, especially some of the Jātakas and Avadānas, in fact pre-date the Buddha. They stem from the floating literature of oral story-telling and were adopted into Buddhist context from existing fables and tales. Similarly, certain phrases in the Pali canon can be traced back to Vedic or Upanishadic precedents.


(Гуглом вполне переводится)
И что? Вот его мнение. Что, хотите сказать у него веры нет? Вот, что случилось? Волга в обратную сторону не потекла. Он как-то не так канон понимает? Наоборот, у него можно многому научиться, в том числе пониманию канона. Т.е. это реально ученый монах. Какая еще скользкая дорожка?

----------

Фил (15.02.2013)

----------


## sergey

> К сожалению, аргументы в статье мне не показались весомыми. В сети, при желании, легко можно найти возражения...
> Об авторе же, повторяю, мне ничего не удалось узнать.


Да, я тоже ничего особенного не нашел, судя по тому, что нашел, похоже, что это англичанин, возможно психолог, участник обсуждений на Dhamma Study Group.
Что касается аргументов, на мой взгляд, они осмысленные, а также комментарии Lennart Lopin, которые были там же по ссылке. Леннарт Лопин, как я понял, бывший тхеравадинский монах, буддист, автор ряда статей о буддизме и пали.
Понятно, что мнение известного, знающего специалиста, как Норман, весомо, как раз потому, что он знающий. 
На мой взгляд разумны слова Гейра и Карунатиллаке в "Новом курсе по чтению пали" (1994), где они приводят ту же цитату Гейгера, что привел я и пишут:



> Поэтому в том, что касается пáли и его места рождения в Индии, мы можем процитировать известного филолога пáли Вильгельма Гейгера, как образец осторожного взгляда ученого на соотношение традиции и наблюдений ученых-лингвистов. В то же время напомним читателю, что не все согласны с таким взглядом:

----------

Топпер- (14.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Это Ваше личное мнение. А вот мнение, например, ученого монаха Бхиккху Суджато:


Да, это моё мнение. И оно не на пустом месте сложилось.



> И что? Вот его мнение. Что, хотите сказать у него веры нет? Вот, что случилось? Волга в обратную сторону не потекла. Он как-то не так канон понимает? Наоборот, у него можно многому научиться, в том числе пониманию канона. Т.е. это реально ученый монах. Какая еще скользкая дорожка?


Думаю, что у него с этим туго. То, что можно чему-то научится - вполне допускаю. Но вере похоже, что нет. Вообще общаться надо, чтобы посмотреть.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Да, я тоже ничего особенного не нашел, судя по тому, что нашел, похоже, что это англичанин, возможно психолог, участник обсуждений на Dhamma Study Group.


Ну, я примерно так и понял. Т.е. получается, что эта статья - это практически сообщение с форума.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Да, это моё мнение. И оно не на пустом месте сложилось.
> 
> Думаю, что у него с этим туго. То, что можно чему-то научится - вполне допускаю. Но вере похоже, что нет. Вообще общаться надо, чтобы посмотреть.


А вот для меня его мнение довольно авторитетно. И вера не равна невежеству.

----------


## Топпер

> А вот для меня его мнение довольно авторитетно.


Это потому, что оно подкрепляет ваше личное мнение. Скажи бханте Суджато что-то, что бы вам не понравилось, и оно сразу же стало бы неавторитетным  :Smilie: 



> И вера не равна невежеству.


Конечно не равна. Но тем более она не равна филологическим изысканиям.

----------


## Vladiimir

Филологические изыскания - явно не показатель равнодушия к языку канона.

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> Филологические изыскания - явно не показатель равнодушия к языку канона.


Для неравнодушия, его учить надо, а не конструировать на чём там Будда якобы говорил. 
Практической пользы в этом нет.

----------


## Vladiimir

Откуда Вы то знаете, что нет практической пользы? Понимать канон - большая практическая польза. Знать язык - помогает понимать канон. Лучший в мире специалист по языку объясняет как его надо учить, как надо понимать пали. Что не так то?

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016)

----------


## Топпер

> Откуда Вы то знаете?


Ну продемонстрируйте практическую пользу от такой реконструкции.

----------


## sergey

> Ну, я примерно так и понял. Т.е. получается, что эта статья - это практически сообщение с форума.


Я так понял, что нет, это - статья, которая обсуждалась на форуме. Кстати говоря на этом форуме собираются знающие люди, например Нина ван Горком.

----------

Топпер- (14.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Что значит продемонстрировать?

----------


## Топпер

> Что значит продемонстрировать?


Это значит привести несколько примеров, когда бы без знания "протоязыка" мы не могли бы практиковать.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это значит привести несколько примеров, когда бы без знания "протоязыка" мы не могли бы практиковать.


Это нужно для понимания текстов на пали. Это было в статье о том как надо переводить с пали. Норман лидирующий специалист в пракритов. Реально учитель пали многих современных ученых. Автор образцовых переводов Тхера/тхеригатхи, Суттанипаты, Дхаммапады, наиболее полно откомментированных. Для тех кто учит пали его статьи и замечания очень важны. А для чего нужно учить пали, Вы вроде сами показывали выше.

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016), Топпер- (14.02.2013), Фил (15.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Это нужно для понимания текстов на пали. Это было в статье о том как надо переводить с пали. Норман лидирующий специалист в пракритов. Реально учитель пали многих современных ученых. Автор образцовых переводов Тхера/тхеригатхи, Суттанипаты, Дхаммапады, наиболее полно откомментированных. Для тех кто учит пали его статьи и замечания очень важны. А для чего нужно учить пали, Вы вроде сами показывали выше.


Как-то очень "в общем" получилось. То, что пали нужен - не спорю. А вот реконструкция какого-то протоязыка или доказывания какой-то идеи кого-либо из учёных.... мне это сомнительным занятием кажется.

Возьмём пример из другой области, которого вы коснулись цитатой из бхиккху Суджато: вопроса о джатаках. Джатаки - это слово Будды или нет? Ведь исследователи ответят, что нет. Что, дескать, это бродячие сюжеты, что они включены были в Канон так то и так то и т.д.  А ведь Джатаки - это слово Будды.

----------


## Vladiimir

С помощью джатак, в том числе, передавалось слово Будды. Канон - это попытка собрать и сохранить слово Будды. В том числе и посредством джатак.

----------

Топпер- (15.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> С помощь джатак, в том числе, передавалось слово Будды. Канон - это попытка собрать и сохранить слово Будды. В том числе и посредством джатак.


Ок.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Вот такая она, тхеравада.

----------

Дондог (04.08.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Вот такая она, тхеравада.


Какая?

----------


## PampKin Head

*респектуем, в натуре, русскому языку и буддийской литературе* (с)

----------

Yur (21.02.2013), Топпер- (20.02.2013)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Может ли кто, привести фразу на пали (или санскрите), где Будда говорит о том, что пусть каждый изучает Учение на его языке ?

Заранее Спасибо !

----------


## Ассаджи

Речь идет о том, как понимать фразу:

_"Anujānāmi, bhikkhave, sakāya niruttiyā buddhavacanaṃ pariyāpuṇitu’’nti._

Я доверяю в истолковании этой фразы Брайану Левману:

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...14417#msg14417

----------

Lion Miller (06.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Речь идет о том, как понимать фразу:
> 
> _"Anujānāmi, bhikkhave, sakāya niruttiyā buddhavacanaṃ pariyāpuṇitu’’nti._
> 
> Я доверяю в истолковании этой фразы Брайану Левману:
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...14417#msg14417


Насколько понимаю первыми, кто истолковал, что Дхамма должна изучаться на языке изучающего  был ув. Рис-Девидс  ?
-Я разрешаю вам, о монахи, изучать Слово Будды каждый на своём собственном языке.» 

Тогда как до этого, в Тхераваде придерживались:
- Я предписываю изучать Слово Будды на его собственном языке .» 
Что в принципе и объясняет передачу Слова во всех странах Тхеравады именно на пали.

(п.с. возможно  ещё будет интересно рассмотреть понимание термина  _язык Дхаммы_, как это объясняет дост. Буддадаса Бхиккху:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Boo...-truth2-sv.htm
Особенно если учесть отсутствие письменности в времена Будды. Это в принципе перекликается и с мнением ув.  Брайана Левмана.
Хотя придерживаюсь мнения, что Будда не вводил новую терминологию и не наделял другим не-общепринятым в том регионе смыслом простые всем понятные в той культуре слова)

----------


## Shus

Не охота рыться, но в сутрах махаяны не раз упоминается одна из сверхспособностей Будды: когда он ведет проповедь, слушатели разных стран и народов слышат ее на своих языках. Это качество Будды - один из предметов догматических споров с никайскими школами.

----------


## Максим&

Любопытные языковые споры. Дух Святой на Пятидесятницу дал апостолом сиддхи говорить так, чтоб их поняли все народности пришедшие тогда на праздник в Иерусалим. Записывали случаи когда русским миссионерам эта сиддха помогала обращать самоедов и прочих ненцев в христианство.  В реале с этими обращениями выходил и смех и грех:-)  Чукчи крестились и получали за это табак, водку и прочие бонусы. А через недельку приходили снова и просили покрестить так как табачок уже был выкурен. Батюшки были растеряны от такого разрыва шаблонов:-) 
А про "священный язык" это вообще классика жанра. Папство задогматизиррвало до нового времени только латынь единственный языкина котором может звучать слово божие. Такая унификация была наруку клирикалам желавшим духовно властвовать над всем миром. Православные были гибче  и  закрепили аж четыре ( сирийский, еврейский, греческий и славянский).  Хотя как в этот канон вписывался грузинский уже не помню. Лишь в 19 веке в России, и не без помощи массонов ( серьёзно) разрешили печатать библию на любых наречиях известных в империи. Правда вскоре эту лавочку  Синод прикрыл ( масонство стало непопулярно), но потом опять благословили.  
А баталии на каком языке вести богослужение так до сих пор идут в мп и кажется с перевесом консерваторов.  За церковно-славянский стоят почти все бородачи, монахи,частично студенты середнячки, бабушки и юродивые с мракобесами. За русский частично самые образованные духовные лица, интеллигенция и студенты отличники и революционеры:-)

----------

Шавырин (06.09.2016)

----------


## Shus

Вот из того, что сразу под рукой (Карасима):

В «Ашатасахасрика праджняпарамите», «Саддхармапундарика-сутре» и «Самадхираджа-сутре» недвусмысленно критикуется идея пудгалы (pudgala) и существования всех дхарм в прошлом, настоящем и будущем. С другой стороны, согласно различным источникам, декларируемые махасангхиками одновременное сосуществование множества будд (83), проповедование Буддой «одним голосом» нескольких учений, воспринимаемое на всех языках (84), а также произнесение проповедей буддами, созданными чудодейственным образом (85), отрицалось и осуждалось как стхавиравадинами, так и сарвастивадинами. В связи с этим комментарий на Катхаваттху сообщает, что те, кто заявляет о проповедовании буддой, созданным чудодейственным образом, называются «ветульяка»/«ветуллака» (86). Однако, сосуществование множества будд, проповедь «одним голосом» (87), а также произнесение проповедей буддами, созданными чудодейственным образом, являются общими чертами священных писаний Махаяны (88).

-------------------------------------------
(84) См. следующие строфы из «Махавасту», аваданы махасангхиков-локоттаравадинов: Mvu I 171.12-15 = Mvu(tr) I 135: «сладкий голос дашабал (Dasabalas) заполняет все собрание. И он слышится так, что все собрание его понимет, даже при том, что мириады миров собраны там. Хотя он звучит на одном языке, эта речь понимается повсюду, даже на варварских собраниях скифов, греков, китайцев, раматов (Ramathas), персов и дарадов (Daradas).» См. также Bareau 1955: 58 (4), 145 (55). Эта тема детально обсуждена в Iwagami 2011: 119-125.
...........................
(88) В «Да Чжиду лунь» (Da Zhidu lun) автор говорит, что священный текст Праджняпарамиты, который он комментирует, является только крошечной частью большего священного писания Праджняпарамиты, состоящего из тысяч миллиардов стихов, сохраненных во дворцах королей нагов и асуров, а также богов. И поскольку Будда не только сам проповедовал, но также с помощью своих сверхъестественных возможностей создавал бесчисленные тела в неисчислимых мирах, его учения безмерны.
---------------------------------------------

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Притом, нынешний ЦСЯ, на котором читают и поют в храмах, не равен языку на котором написаны: остромирово евангелие, летопись временных лет. Сам старославянский язык изменялся. Я когда-то из остромирово евангелия попробовал прочитать фрагмент, так у меня просто не получилось, там сложение букв иное, где-то ещё и сокращения совсем непонятные, а ведь я знаю нынешний ЦСЯ, было дело читал в храме.


Там произношение некоторых букв по новгородскому диалекту.  Скорее всего писалось как говорилось, а не по правилу. Но если произносить с учётом произношения, в принципе получится тотже ЦСЯ.
Кстати новгородци даже в 16в с москвичами через толмачей\переводчиков общались.

----------

Денис Васильевич (06.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Любопытные языковые споры.:-)


Причём споры.
Просто прочтение этой фразы и понимание этого момента объясняет почему никаи дошли до нашего времени на пали.
А агамы сначала были на местных разных  разговорных,  затем на санскрите, затем снова на местных но уже разных языковых семей.

имхо: сравнение с ситуациями в христианстве опять внатяжку, там изначально письменная фиксация, мощная опора на сложившиеся уже давно письменные латынь и греческий, расчленение Римской Империи,  вульгаризация разговорного в самом Риме(точне в том что от него в 5в осталось) и т.д. 

Плюс развитие литературных языков в Европах: 
религиозный(сакральный) письменный, народные разговорные. 
религиозный(сакральный) письменный, аристократический высокий письменный, народные разговорные. 
религиозный(сакральный научный) письменный, аристократический высокий письменный смешение с народными разговорными.
реформы. 
шлифовка литературного и народного общеобразовательными нормами.

Тогда как в Индиях сакральный, религиозные, научный, высокие - изначально и длительное время устные, а развитие и функционирование письменности длительное время в простых народных формах.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не охота рыться, но в сутрах махаяны не раз упоминается одна из сверхспособностей Будды: когда он ведет проповедь, слушатели разных стран и народов слышат ее на своих языках. Это качество Будды - один из предметов догматических споров с никайскими школами.


Так слушатели были из семейств\народностей одной языковой группы, а Шакьи причём из верхушки.

В СССР ситуация даже круче была: представители совершенно разных языковых семей понимали что в Кремле говорят. И причём без никаких сверхспособностей )

----------


## Shus

> Лобсанг Тенпа говорит что каждый слышит на его собственном языке и слышит именно то, что ему нужно услышать и то что это не какой-либо физический разговор, а на уровне медитативного постижения, в общем на высоком уровне и это не простые существа воспринимают, а реализованные, ведь на этом пике горы кто были? Там ведь ни единого простого человека не перечисляется в тех сутрах, а бодхисаттвы и пр., и общение ведь ведётся с бодхисаттвой, на уровне самбхогакаи, то есть это говорит о высоком уровне реализации. Когда в это врубаешься, то просто задаёшь себе вопрос и чего это мутят там всякие буддологи, нафиг их вообще читать?! Традиция вполне логично всё объясняет, а буддологи исходят из каких-то своих секулярных представлений, такое ощущение, что они не имеют даже представления о том, что те традиции, которые они пытаются объяснить, говорят вот об этих вещах в тех самых сутрах!


Благодаря "всяким там буддологам", которые "мутят", нам теперь доступен на разных языках огромный корпус буддистских текстов разных школ и разных периодов. Не нравятся буддологи - не мучайтесь, не читайте их. Выходите сразу в самбхогакаю - там Вам все толково изложат на ментальном эсперанто. Потом нам расскажите, что узнали (многие так и делают, только верят не всем, иногда даже лже-учителями называют).

----------

Максим& (06.09.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А баталии на каком языке вести богослужение так до сих пор идут в мп и кажется с перевесом консерваторов.  За церковно-славянский стоят почти все бородачи, монахи,частично студенты середнячки, бабушки и юродивые с мракобесами. За русский частично самые образованные духовные лица, интеллигенция и студенты отличники и революционеры:-)


Студентам уже наплевать.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Хотя придерживаюсь мнения, что Будда не вводил новую терминологию и не наделял другим не-общепринятым в том регионе смыслом простые всем понятные в той культуре слова)


Наделял. Среди наиболее вопиющего: "карма есть четана".

----------


## Shus

> Там слушатели были необычными существами, у меня есть книга Сутра Лотоса и там из всех категорий слушателей, самые низкие были, вроде бы боги....


М-да... Как говорится: "без комментариев".
 Смотрим в книгу - видим .... то что, хочется видеть.

Первый абзац Сутры Лотоса:
"..... Кроме того, присутствовало две тысячи находившихся на обучении и не находившихся на обучении (8), а также бхикшуни (9) Махапраджапати (10) вместе с шестью тысячами сопровождающих, бхикшуни Яшодхара, мать Рахулы (11), также вместе с сопровождающими."

----------


## Shus

> А что это за раздражительность у Вас? Я думаю что благодаря распространению буддизма на Запад, начиная с 60-х гг., то есть мы должны быть благодарны именно распространению со стороны тибетцев, которых позвали не буддологи, а искренние буддисты.
> 
> А если касаться ранних времён и перевода палийских сутт, то никакую такую фигню, которые Вы любите цитировать, там об этом не писали, самые ранние представители общества палийских текстов просто переводили тексты и не писали безрелигиозной отсебятины. Буддологов мне незачем благодарить, я всяких там Дэвидсонов не читаю, я читаю переводы монахов тхеравадинских, читаю то что выпустил там Терентьев и всё такое прочее.
> 
> Форум кстати ведь религиозный, а не буддологический.


Фигня ... отсебятина.. я ... я...
Эко Вас прет. Пора однако в гуры подаваться.)))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Форум кстати ведь религиозный, а не буддологический.


"Форум посвящен обсуждению вопросов связанных с Буддизмом" (sic)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наделял. Среди наиболее вопиющего: "карма есть четана".


А чё тут выдающегося ?

Заимел намерение - сделал - получил результат.  Под клешами совершаемые действие, даже в не-буддийских страна  - чаще дают нехороший результат. Привычка к клешам укрепляется действиями, так напр. вспыльчивый человек в конце-концов  когото и ножом пырнёт. А даже если и не пырнёт, то неприятностей всёравно наживёт или как минимум рассорится с другими.

Кмк., последующие даршаны уже понаделяли карму мистикой и экзотикой.

Ну и конечно, наверное надо принимать во внимание, что и мировосприятие тогда совершенно другое было.  Это ж 2500 лет назад : )
Даже культурные, какое тогда образование имели? Знали науки: произношения специальных формул, разгадывание и придумывание шарад, плетение венков, правила игр в лапту и прятки...  
Детство цивилизации наверное мало чем отличалось от нашего детства, где мы от старших получали учения, передачи и науки, которые должен знать каждый культурный мальчик и девочка : )

Понимали то ведь Будду совершенно простые люди и причём даже  и те что небыли "образованные"

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А чё тут выдающегося ?


То, что прежде карма была кармой. То есть делом, а не намерением.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То, что прежде карма была кармой. То есть делом, а не намерением.


А с чего действие\дело\работа  начинается ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То, что прежде карма была кармой. То есть делом, а не намерением.


К томуже замены смысла слов не было.

Карма так и осталась кармой. Четана четаной.  Всё ведь было понятно людям, часто с одной фразы.

И так скорее всего и оставалось, пока Дхарма не пришла в иноязычную или инокультурную среду и за века не изменилось мировосприятие. Тогда уже понадобились комментарии.

----------


## Shus

> Ну так они все могли иметь немалый уровень постижения, чтобы даже не понимать, а видеть знаки, там далее говорится что Будда вступил в самадхи. У меня в книге, в 16 примечании, про находящихся в обучении, написано: "Человек, вступивший на путь Будды и проходящий курс обучения у наставника". Может быть здесь про бодхисаттв речь, которые ещё не реализовали ануттара самьяк самбодхи? Яшодхара могла быть тоже не простого уровня реализации, может быть анагами, или сотапати, или даже араханти, просто перечислена отдельно, в числе прочих.
> 
> Далее в Сутре говорится, что все они вращали Колесо и "все на этом великом собрании обрели то, чего никогда не имели"1
> 
> 1. В китайских буддийских текстах это выражение означает, что данный человек обрёл нечто чудесное, например, услышал какую-нибудь буддийскую истину.
> 
> Про бодхисаттв-махасаттв там написано: "которые по-разному веря в Дхарму и понимая её по-разному, по-разному проявляя свои знаки"4.
> 
> 4. Внешний вид (форма); релевантный для вещи или явления признак.
> ...


Давайте закончим это обсуждение. Мне совсем не интересны Ваши домыслы и предположения.

----------


## Shus

> Это Вы всё время кого-то в игнор ставите, раздражаетесь. На счёт себя вот что напишу, я бы не хотел буддологов читать, лучше читать взгляд традиции.


Вот не хотел писать слово "домыслы" в предыдущем посте, а теперь вижу, что в отношении Вас это очень верное слово (в данном случае про "раздражаетесь" и "игнор").
Ну а буддологов не читайте, никто не заставляет. Только тогда (чтобы быть последовательным) и переводы сутт не читайте, а то некошерно получится.

----------


## Максим&

> Студентам уже наплевать.


Даже самые "революционные" студенты становясь батюшками консервируются:-)  Так как основной массе прихожан нужна старина и благозвучность  непонятная и мистичная. А батюшкино довольствие напрямую зависит от величины паствы. 
П.с. А на русском и вправду многие песнопения и ектении звучат слишком коряво. Так что в топку эту русификацию, вся сила мантр в ихней неотмирности :-)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Насколько понимаю первыми, кто истолковал, что Дхамма должна изучаться на языке изучающего  был ув. Рис-Девидс  ?
> -Я разрешаю вам, о монахи, изучать Слово Будды каждый на своём собственном языке.»


Видимо, первыми, если говорить о переводе:




> Рис-Девидс и Ольденберг перевели этот фрагмент следующим образом "Я разрешаю вам* , о монахи, изучать слова Будды каждый на своём собственном диалекте.
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/paali/geiger/geiger_intro.html






> Тогда как до этого, в Тхераваде придерживались:
> - Я предписываю изучать Слово Будды на его собственном языке .»


Рис-Девидс, конечно, является неофициальным патриархом западного буддизма, с легкой руки которого пошел в массы термин "mindfulness", и формула "Four Noble Truths". Однако в Тхераваде прежде всего придерживаются вековых религиозных устоев.




> Что в принципе и объясняет передачу Слова во всех странах Тхеравады именно на пали.


В странах Тхеравады пали сохраняют как священный язык, на котором говорил Будда. При этом делаются переводы и на другие языки. 
Те западные течения буддизма, в которых нет ориентации на определенный корпус текстов, лишены корней, и склонны становиться сциентистскими.




> Хотя придерживаюсь мнения, что Будда не вводил новую терминологию и не наделял другим не-общепринятым в том регионе смыслом простые всем понятные в той культуре слова)


Общество во времена Будды было разделено на варны, и у малообразованных крестьян было мало шансов понять тонкости Учения. В ученики к Будде шла прежде всего образованная и богатая молодежь, и другие образованные люди.

Будда использовал терминологию, наработанную в течение веков индийскими духовными практиками, которую и в наше время трудно передать нынешним ориентированным на внешний мир и технические нововведения языком.

Вот представьте, что в стране вся молодежь, говорящая птичьим языком программистов, занялась бы вместо программирования разработкой внутренних практик. Тогда получились бы термины, аналогичные палийским "араммана", "нимитта" и т.п., передающие весьма тонкие и не очевидные явления.

В нынешних английских переводах все эти тонкости терминологии упускаются, и остается нечто вроде бы понятное, например:




> Appatiṭṭhaṃ appavattaṃ anārammaṇamevetaṃ.
> 
> "unestablished, unevolving, without support "
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...8.01.than.html


в то время как на языке пали каждое из этих выражений имеет глубокий смысл.

----------

Shus (06.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Общество во времена Будды было разделено на варны, и у малообразованных крестьян было мало шансов понять тонкости Учения. В ученики к Будде шла прежде всего образованная и богатая молодежь, и другие образованные люди.
> 
> .


Да. По сути и сейчас в Непале похожие уклады жизни, правда осовремененные.
Думаю всётаки образованность эта далеко не в нашем понимании и крестьяне(если иметь ввиду кассака) были не менее образованные чем ремесленники, брамины и аристократия того времени, но каждый в своём деле образован. 
К тому же культурная среда общения были городища\поселения, часть из которых населённые  теми же крестьянами\кассака, причём со своими старшинами и управлением. Но воспринимались они как свои так как были одного корня и культуры. Да и общались с ними как с могущими понять и понимающими Учение.

Но вот чисто аборигенский люд в среде общения вроде отсутствует. К чистым аборигенам судя по всему относились ещё длительное время как к не-человеческим\неразумным\аманусо существам, вот тех уже можно назвать не-образованные, так как совершенно не принимали слов, устоев и понятий общества.

Вообщем,  ведь всётаки понимали язык Дхармы все, независимо от готр и варн, поэтому и думаю, что все термины которые сейчас кажутся сложными для понимания - были общеупотребляемыми на повседневном уровне словами, в то время.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В Сангхе, были даже шудры, например Упали был сыном парикмахера, правда служившего царской семье в Капилаваттху. Были и бывшие пастухи в Сангхе, например Нанда. На счёт неприкасаемых, то имена самматиев оканчивались на «даса», «сена», «хари», «гухья» и «шудра», а «даса» и ныне носят неприкасаемые. На счёт мало шансов понять у необразованных, то Будда порой давал короткие, простые наставления, которые не требовали глубокого интеллектуального понимания, например наставление об анатте для Бахии, да и это наставление чисто практического характера.


Имхо конечно, но врядли ктото из предков нынешних неприкасаемых вообще входил в круг общения Сангхи, времён Будды.
Даже, тех кого можно назвать крестьяне, это свободные селяне земледельцы одной общей с остальными культуры.
Ну а пастухи этож вообще самые статусные вайшьи, тоесть  все, потомки всех остальных арьянских родов, кроме браминских и кшатрийских, времён когда арьяс ещё кочевали.
Это основная масса народа : ) Торговцы и кассака\земледельцы тоже вроде ведь с варны вайш, но последние статусом пониже.

----------


## Шавырин

> Однажды Говинда вместе с учителем и учёным монгольским ламой, который помогал ему в изучении тибетского языка, обсуждали некоторые моменты медитации и проблем, возникавших в ходе практики. В какой-то момент Анагарика отвлёкся от беседы и, задумавшись о том, что вряд ли судьба вновь предоставит ему возможность так близко общаться с Гуру, мысленно попросил его дать зримый знак внутренней связи. Он представил нечто такое, что без всяких слов ежедневно напоминало бы ему о доброте Учителя – будь то маленькое изображение Будды или что-то иное, освящённое им. Стоило ученику произнести про себя эти слова, Томо Геше, будто прочитав его мысль, неожиданно прервал свой разговор и, повернувшись к Говинде, сказал: “Перед отъездом я дам тебе маленькую фигурку Будды на память”. 
> 
> Забегая вперёд, хочу добавить, что с первых дней знакомства Гуру общался со своим будущим Чела, не овладевшим к тому времени тибетским наречием, не только с помощью переводчика. Томо Геше Римпоче ещё до официального посвящения Анагарики читал его мысли как открытую книгу. Но тот факт, что он “услышал” мысль, когда его внимание было поглощено другим, говорит о его уникальной способности: в буддийских писаниях её называют “божественным слухом” – умением слышать мысли и отвечать на них так же, как обычные люди отвечают на сказанное. “*Более того, – замечает свидетель редкого дара “яснослышания”, – я обращался к нему не на тибетском, а на своём языке*; стало быть, он воспринимал не сами слова, а их суть или тот импульс, который побуждает говорить”. 
> 
> http://old.svetgrad.ru/2006/7/buddist.php


 768575]


А вот я ,например, то-ли где-то слышал ,

Может , кто об-этом писал ...

Что сово Гуру означает "тяжёлый" .

*(?)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Надо к теме вернуться : )

Получается Будда Шакьямуни не говорил, что нужно изучать СловоБудды каждому на своём языке.

----------


## Шавырин

> Надо к теме вернуться : )
> 
> Получается Будда Шакьямуни не говорил, что нужно изучать СловоБудды каждому на своём языке.


Шакьямуни может и говорил , да Гаутама не услышал ))

Хотя , где мы , и где они  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Шакьямуни может и говорил , да Гаутама не услышал ))


Разное понимание одного наставления Будды, разными слушателями ? 
Одни линии передачи Сказанного\Услышанного придерживались одного подхода, другие другого ?

( казнить нельзя помиловать  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Шавырин

> Разное понимание одного наставления Будды, разными слушателями ? 
> Одни линии передачи Сказанного\Услышанного придерживались одного подхода, другие другого ?
> 
> ( казнить нельзя помиловать  )


Да ка-бы знать (наверняка [не имя])  :Frown:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я на тхеравадинском форуме открыл тему, бханте Топпер написал, что ограничений не было касательно приёма в Сангху варн и вневарновых париев
> 
> http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2713


Дак какбы все они были арьяс, хинду.  Людьми одной группы языка, культуры, обычаев,..., но разных положений. Может кто и был потомком дравидских аборигенов, но уже давно обиндусенных.

А что за пастух Нанда ?  Если это Тхера Нанда, которого со свадебного стола в бхиккху увели и которому Будда апсар показывал, так тот вообще родственник Будды из Шакьев.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не знаю, но наверное другой, иначе как бы странно тогда получалось, что родственник был пастухом). 
> 
> Мне думается, что это два разных персонажа.


Спасибо !

Тёзки )

----------

Денис Васильевич (06.09.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> К томуже замены смысла слов не было.
> 
> Карма так и осталась кармой. Четана четаной.


Будда заявил, что карма есть четана. О чём спорите?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Будда заявил, что карма есть четана. О чём спорите?


Не спорю.
Просто недоумеваю, как может быть по другому и почему Вы утверждаете, что до Будды так не считалось

Разве четана не есть карма ?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Просто недоумеваю, как может быть по другому и почему Вы утверждаете, что до Будды так не считалось


Индолухи пишут, что не считалось.




> Разве четана не есть карма ?


Посмотрите в словарь--это разные понятия.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Индолухи пишут, что не считалось.
> 
> Посмотрите в словарь--это разные понятия.


Вроде сказано так:
-четана вот что я называю действием. четаной обусловлены действия тела, речи и ума. (с)

Что хиндологам такого необычного увиделось ? 

Может это  экзо-хиндо-лухам чёт не нравится , коим карма вселенским законом кажется или чемто ещё эзотически-мистическим.  Ну пусть тогда в словари посмотрят, на землю к работе вернутся.

Разве внутренний импульс\позыв не есть действие ? Или действовать только руками и ногами можно ?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вроде сказано так:
> -четана вот что я называю действием. четаной обусловлены действия тела, речи и ума. (с)
> 
> Что хиндологам такого необычного увиделось ?


Вот такая связь четаны и кармы _тогда_ была необычна. А нам-то что, мы уже привыкли. Черное--это белое.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот такая связь четаны и кармы _тогда_ была необычна. А нам-то что, мы уже привыкли. Черное--это белое.


Откуда взято, что необычно.
Об этом, что гдето Буддой детально наставлялось или разъяснялось, так чтоб видно бы было, что его не понимают ?
Или тогда люди не знали что горе от ума, или незнали что существа мыслящие и в основе всех действий лежат намерения. 
Кмк., на это в буддизме больше стали обращать внимание уже в странах где карма иностранное слово. Тогда уже нужно объяснять, что значит карма и все нюансы с этим связанные.

Как в принципе и сейчас после увлечений эзотерикой, мистицизмом и извиняюсь деятельности некоторых заумных индологов, в начале и середине прошлого века.
Тут уж точно чёрное-белое, работа-закон )

----------


## Шавырин

Вот ещё , как пример изучения Дхармы на своём (родном) языке : 

На "Великом м Могучем" такое нелюбимое многими ("буддистами") слово "Ислам" при разговорной речи порой звучит как "Из-Лам" (ну, я так слышу)  :Embarrassment:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> слово "Ислам" при разговорной речи порой звучит как "Из-Лам" (ну, я так слышу)


Это же - _харам_

(а вот в этом слове я слышу - _храм_, причём воспринимаю слово _храм_ , как некий праздник )

----------

Шавырин (06.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Это же - _харам_
> 
> (а вот в этом слове я слышу - _храм_, причём воспринимаю слово _храм_ , как некий праздник )


http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/islam/850/Харам

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2016)

----------


## Мальявика

Будда проповедовал в 6 веке до нашей.э.,а сейчас Кали юга,21 век, абсолютно другой мир,другие способы общения и восприятия истин.Главное  , проникнуть в суть буддистских истин и практиковать, пользуясь переведенными источниками и прямыми контактами.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кто как считает, мог ли Ачарья Буддхагхоша, находясь тогда на Шри Ланке и записывая "Предания" сохранённые сингалами -   под _магадхи_  понимать "общность арийских языков\диалектов\говоров"* региона, который для него(и например для Будды) -  Центральная Индия** ?
(для нас это уже Северная(и северовосточная и северозападная) Индия, реальная историческая Северная Индия для нас уже давно стала Средней Азией)  

Учитывая и то, что и пали и даже сингальский своими корнями также из того региона.
(сингалы пришлые для Ланки, и по их истории какраз где то с тех мест, и это случилось ещё до прихода буддизма на Ланку, а приход буддизма туда датируется временем правления Ашоки )

"общность арийских языков\диалектов\говоров"*  - как бы это можно сказать в нашем понимании.
Центральная Индия**  - можно ещё сказать, что во время близкое жизни Ачарйи Буддагхоши, это территория управляемая Гуптами, с центром управления какраз в том историческом "Магадхе" и охватывающая территории остальных "махаджанапад" родственных  по языку и  культуре (можно сказать, что во время Будды это была некая общность родов или союз родственных племён), связанных как со всеми местами деятельности Будды, так и с сосредоточием, развитием и распространением оттуда буддизма в последующие века.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Кто как считает, мог ли Ачарья Буддхагхоша, находясь тогда на Шри Ланке и записывая "Предания" сохранённые сингалами -   под _магадхи_  понимать "общность арийских языков\диалектов\говоров"* региона, который для него(и например для Будды) -  Центральная Индия** ?


Прото-пали, как койне, сохранился в надписях досанскритского периода:




> All in all, the Aśokan inscriptions give a broad view of the dialect spectrum of MIA vernaculars in the third century B.C. But it must also be understood that they do not provide anything like a real dialectal map of the time. For the geographical distribution of the dialects - especially of the eastern dialect - can hardly correspond with linguistic reality; the eastern dialect was obviously not the mother tongue of residents of the far north and the central south, though it was used for inscriptions (Kālsī, Eṛṛaguḍi, etc.) in those regions. Moreover, the languages as they are presented in the inscriptions are surely not exact renditions of the contemporary vernaculars. 
> 
> ...
> 
> After the Mauryan period there is a major shift in the linguistic features of the inscriptional Prakrits. The predominance of the eastern dialect of the Aśokan and other inscriptions of the Mauryan period ends abruptly; in fact, not a single inscriptional record in eastern dialect has been found from the post-Mauryan era. *The dominant role in all regions* except the northwest and Sri Lanka *falls hereafter to a variety of Prakrit which* most resembles, among the Aśokan dialects, the western dialect of the Girnār rock edicts, and which among literary languages *has the most in common with Pāli* and archaic forms of Śauraseni. In other words, this dialect partakes of the typical characteristics of the western and central MIA languages: nominative singular masculine in _-o_, retention of Sanskrit _r_ and _l_, predominance of the sibilant _s_, and so on. Like the Aśokan Prakrits, this central-western epigraphic Prakrit is still relatively archaic, with only occasional intervocalic voicing of unvoiced stops and elision of voiced stops. But unlike some of the Aśokan inscriptions, consonant groups from Sanskrit are nearly always assimilated.
> 
> The causes of the abrupt dialectal shift from east to west undoubtedly lie in political and historical developments, that is, the decline of *Magadha as the center of power in northern India* after the collapse of the Mauryan empire and the movement of the center of political power in the following centuries toward the west and northwest. Like the eastern dialect under Aśoka, the central-western dialect of the post-Mauryan era was used far beyond what must have been its original homeland. Thus we find inscriptions in this standard epigraphic Prakrit as far afield as Orissa in the east, for instance, in the Hāthīgumphā inscription (SI 1.213-21), while in the south it is abundantly attested in inscriptions from such sites as Nāgārjunakoṇḍa and Amarāvatī. *This* central-western MIA *dialect* was, in fact, virtually the sole language in epigraphic use in the period in question, and therefore *seems, like Pāli, to have developed into something like a northern Indian lingua franca, at least for epigraphic purposes, in the last two centuries B.C.*
> 
> This is not to say that the inscriptions in this dialect, which Senart called "Monumental Prakrit", are totally devoid of local variations. ... But all in all, the standard epigraphic or "Monumental" Prakrit can be treated as essentially a single language whose use spread far beyond its place of origin, and which should not be taken to represent the local vernacular of every region and period where it appears.
> ...


https://books.google.com/books?id=XY...page&q&f=false
https://archive.org/stream/IndianEpi.../n98/mode/2up/ 

Соответственно у досточимого Буддхагхосы речь идет скорее всего о койне "Большой Магадхи":




> В «Большой Магадхе» Бронкхорст развивает свою интригующую идею, по которой в Древней Индии с брахманской культурой соседствовала другая, неизвестная, с которой буддизм генетически связан, – культура «небрахманизированного» культурно-политического региона Древней Индии – к востоку от Праяги, протянувшегося примерно от Шравасти\Саваттхи до Раджагахи\Раджагрихи, этот регион он именует «Большой Магадхой», так как культурное влияние государства Магадха было велико на всей этой территории.
> 
> В Махабхашье Патанджали и Баудхаяна- и Васиштха-дхармасутрах «страной ариев» (āryāvarta) называется территория в бассейне Ганги, заканчивающаяся у соединения Ганги и Ямуны. В Шатапатха- и Джайминия-брахманах восточные соседи называются варварами и низшими существами, и об этих «демонических» (āsurya) людях говорится, что они сооружают круглые погребальные холмы, которые, вероятней всего, легли в основу буддистских ступ[18].
> 
> Исследования Бронкхорста показывают, что именно на территории Большой Магадхи протекала (?) деятельность Джины Махавиры и Маккхали Госалы и развились их школы, и что Аюрведа как рационалистическое и эмпирическое медицинское учение, ищущее понимания проблемы в ходе её детального исследования, также берёт свой исток в этом  регионе. Типичные для культуры Большой Магадхи практики лучше всего представлены в джайнизме и адживикизме – это своеобразный философский аскетизм, основой которого были учения о недвижимой, покоящейся и неуничтожимой индивидуальной душе, «реализацию» которой искали в прекращении деятельности-активности тела. Характерен для Большой Магадхи культ Капилы – божества или божественного учителя, – признание этого культа подтверждает предположение о генетической связи буддизма с этим культурным регионом[19]. Бронкхорст также показывает, что «я» и аскетические практики ранних упанишад идентичны практикам раннеджайнских текстов, а концепция «я» упанишад существенно отлична от концепции ведийских текстов. В текстах этой культуры отсутствуют спекуляции о тождестве или параллелизме микрокосма и микрокосма, характерные для ведизма-брахманизма[20]. Более того, именно концепция недвижимого бездеятельного я-души – «идеи» Большой Магадхи, -  легла в основу философии санкхьи, вайшешики и веданты[21]. Он показывает, что многие ключевые части старших упанишад с большой вероятностью демонстрируют позднее заимствование из неведийских источников Большой Магадхи. Именно учение о карме, перерождении, освобождении и «я» оказываются заимствованными.
> 
> Таким образом, брахманско-индуистские учения о я, карме, перерождении и освобождении не предшествуют учительской карьере Будды и не формируют его взглядов, а оказываются более поздними по отношению к нему и заимствованными “из него”. Реакция брахманизма на эти идеи прошла долгую эволюцию: вначале упашады, дхармасутры и фрагменты Махабхараты принимают буддистские и другие «шраманские», магадхские учения, выдавая их за свои; затем брахманизм демонстрирует тысячелетнее (как выражается Верарди по сходному поводу – тоталитарное) молчание ритуалистической литературы; и, наконец, брахманская материалистическая школа чарвака яростно атакует эти учения[22].
> 
> Буддизм оказывается генетически связан с культурным регионом, где рано появились и впоследствии процветали рационалистическая мысль, философия и аскетические практики, тогда как брахманский культурный ареал изначально был связан с магией, ритуалом, заклинаниями и одержимостью ритуальной чистотой[23]. Именно в этом регионе начинается «вторая урбанизация», ок. 500 г. до н.э., в условиях которой процветали различные учения и традиции[24].
> ...


http://human.snauka.ru/2012/10/1711

----------

Shus (13.06.2018), Владимир Николаевич (13.06.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Исследования Бронкхорста  конечно интересны.
Но тут тоже надо понимать, что по реконструкции Бронкхорста -  и упанишады  и вайшешики  и самкхья и ... и даже веданта.... всё с той "Большой Магадхи" противопоставляемой им брахманизму, под который он по сути ничего кроме ведийских брахманов-жрецов неоставляет.

И ведийские жрецы-брахманы конечно зверьё ещё то было, но это не так обусловлено территорией, как тем что это архаичный уже для того времени пережиток  времён когда дикие орды ещё кочевых арйев(тех ещё ведийских арьяс) завоевывали территории геноцидя аборигенные населения (которое они и за людей ещё долгое время не считали). 

Но вот  и от буддизма уважаемый  Бронкхорст практические ничего из того что есть(в том числе и в Тхераваде) не оставляет ко времени и учению Будды.

(п.с. а то каким образом он умудряется противопоставлять группы говорящих на индоиранской ветви языков  как чужеродные - вообще непонятно, ладно бы дравидов и арьяс можно противопоставить, но ставить арьянцев Магадха как аборигенное и противопоставлять им тех же арьянцев (имхо конечно, но уж слишком это "альтернативно"))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Соответственно у досточимого Буддхагхосы речь идет скорее всего о койне "Большой Магадхи":
> 
> 
> 
> ]


 "Большая Магадха" это гипотеза, довольно смелая и альтернативная.
А досточтимый Буддхагхоса всё же реальный наставник живший в пятом веке в индийском регионе..

----------


## Ассаджи

Вот здесь эти вопросы подробно обсуждаются:

https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?to...13939#msg13939

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.06.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот здесь эти вопросы подробно обсуждаются:
> 
> https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?to...13939#msg13939


Вообще наилучший аргумент в пользу того, что пали наследует "язык"(именно наследует, а не является этим языком, так как пали это уже язык  текстуальный прошедший этапы развития и обработки) на котором говорил Будда, это конечно - ардхамагадхи джайнов.
Но тут кмк., возникает путаница с среднеиндийским пракритом области Магадха. Возможно просто схожесть названия или топоним оставшийся как след внутренней миграции.

И вот ардхамагадхи какраз связан с территорией современного штата Уттар Прадеш, а это и Лумбини, и Капилавасту(наиболее предположительно), и Шравасти(Саватхи), ... и какраз самый центр территорий расселения индоарийской общности времён Будды.
А не с территорией Магадха.

А как бы Вы перевели само слово - māgadhī ?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Вообще наилучший аргумент в пользу того, что пали наследует "язык"(именно наследует, а не является этим языком, так как пали это уже язык  текстуальный прошедший этапы развития и обработки) на котором говорил Будда, это конечно - ардхамагадхи джайнов.
> Но тут кмк., возникает путаница с среднеиндийским пракритом области Магадха. Возможно просто схожесть названия или топоним оставшийся как след внутренней миграции.


В названии языка "ардха-магадхи" подчеркивается, что это не "магадхи", а "полу-магадхи" или "прото-магадхи".

Неизвестно, каким именно был простонародный язык в Магадхе во время жизни Будды, но тот язык магадхи, памятники которого сохранились, намного менее архаичен, чем ардха-магадхи и пали.

Здесь можно провести параллель с болгарским языком, который пошел дальше в своем развитии, в то время как церковнославянский сохранил архаичные черты, вобрав элементы многих языков в странах своего распространения.

Староцерковнославянский язык порой называют староболгарским, но такое название может сбивать с толку. Койне по своей природе вбирают элементы многих языков, и долго сохраняют их в архаичном варианте.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.06.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Староцерковнославянский язык порой называют староболгарским, но такое название может сбивать с толку. .


Либо же если точнее - болгаромакедонским. Салоники ведь(Солунь), несовсем то и Болгария. Южнее будет, приграничье на то время Византии с Болгарией, а сейчас Италия. 

Так возможно и здесь, ачарья Буддагхоша именует "язык" Будды _магадхи_  в силу большей известности и политической значимости области Махадха, хотя Сиддхардха родился, вырос и воспитывался  северо-западней Магадха.
И те же столбы с надписями на пракритах более близких пали - западней Магадхи. И ардхамагадхи к этой же территории(северозападней от Магадхи) более относится.

( также можно попробовать перевести māgadhī, в слове же имеется и значения от которого получила название и область Магадха, и возможно ардхамагадхи джайнов и магадхи Буддагхоши от этого значения, а не от области)

----------

Ассаджи (20.06.2018)

----------

